# CSUSA Quickie Group Buy now open



## GoodTurns (Jan 21, 2011)

Being the cheap _______ (fill in blank with word of your choice ;> ) that I am, I will run a CSUSA "mini buy" just to get the extra discount.

This is open to the first 12 respondents to this thread who are willing to work with the following restrictions:

CLOSEOUT items have been removed from the sheet. If I can't expect to fulfill the orders, I am not going to solicit them.

PAYPAL only....I will be placing the order no later than Friday, January 28.  Must have paypal funded by Thursday, Jan 27, 11:59 PM Eastern US (avoids the midnight/AM/PM questions! I know we have a few sticklers running about).  I will PM your total and my paypal info.

SHIPPING:
Will be defaulted to $10.95 via USPS Priority Flat rate medium box (within USA). It will include tracking. For smaller orders that will fit the smaller priority box, shipping (within USA) I will refund the difference in shipping.

If you have very large orders, they may not be able to fit into one flat rate box. I'll give you my best estimate on shipping once you place your order and we'll go from there. USPS now has the large priority mail flat rate box for $14.95 which is 50% bigger.

Listed Kits: I have spent the better part of the morning going through the CSUSA website updating available kits and costs. If you want kits that are not listed (i.e. Apprentice kits), add the kit ID and description to the bottom of the spreadsheet. The apprentice kits follow a different discount pattern that maxes out at 10 or 20%. I will PM your total with appropriate discounts when quantities have been met. 

I am willing to order other kits/projects. Add the kit ID and description to the bottom of the spreadsheet. I will PM your total with appropriate discounts when quantities have been met.

NO Backorders. See that little dot, it's a period. Out of stock items will be refunded.

I have updated pricing in the attached spreadsheet, any changes or inaccuracies will be corrected when order is placed with CSUSA. I believe the spreadsheet is accurate, but will not make up any differences if I have mistyped or transposed numbers.

Domestic Insurance:
I do not require that you pay for Insurance. But I also will not be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control. The domestic shipping charges are below. Do not include the shipping cost in calculating insurance costs.

$1.70 ................ $0.01 to $50
$2.15 ................ $50.01 to $100
$2.60 ................ $100.01 to $200
$4.60 ................ $200.01 to $300
$5.55 ................ $300.01 to $400
$6.50 ................ $400.01 to $500
$7.45 ................ $500.01 to $600

International orders will be accommodated but will cost more and will require insurance. Sorry, I cannot give rates since I have no idea. FYI, I will only do USPS shipping and the cheaper means may not be insurable. Order at your own risk...or pay the premium. Here is how I will handle International Orders: I will give you an estimate that will be too high. You Pay Pal me that amount. Once I have the final amount with shipping and Pay Pal charges, I will refund you the difference. I have worked it this way with buyers from England, Canada and Australia and I think it is the easiest, most accurate and process with the fewest steps on both sides.

I will not be responsible for any loss or damage once the items leave my hands. In the event it is needed, I will assist on any claims as much as I can.

The attached spreadsheet will calculate your total cost.  There will be an additional discount from CSUSA, but I will not have the exact amount until placing the order.  You will be refunded this difference via Paypal.  The net was 13% on the last order (on top of the volume discounts!).

I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone. Thank you 

Please indicate your IAP username on all payments. 

Post in this thread that you are in. I will PM to confirm.

Thanks for playing....
Jon


----------



## paps (Jan 21, 2011)

I'd like to get in on this.  Many thanks!


----------



## LanceD (Jan 21, 2011)

Count me in too please.


----------



## Monty (Jan 21, 2011)

I definitely in. I'll figure out tonight what I need (want).


----------



## warreng8170 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi Jon, I only need a couple things, but I'd like to get in.


----------



## rsjimenez (Jan 21, 2011)

Count me in.


----------



## lorbay (Jan 21, 2011)

Me too please. I will PM you with the list  something is wrong with it.

Lin.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jan 21, 2011)

halfway home...6 in


----------



## turff49 (Jan 21, 2011)

You can count me in. I'll compile my list tonight or tomorrow. I see several items I want and some I was going to have to order anyway.
Brian


----------



## omb76 (Jan 21, 2011)

Please count me in as well!  Thanks!


----------



## brez (Jan 21, 2011)

Count me in. Do I send the spreadsheet to you?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## GoodTurns (Jan 21, 2011)

brez said:


> Count me in. Do I send the spreadsheet to you?



when I get my "dirty dozen"  I will send a PM with all of my info...hate to post it in the open as I have kept it fairly spam-free so far!


----------



## DocStram (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jan 21, 2011)

dang, getting crowded already....room for 2 more!


----------



## bbarter (Jan 21, 2011)

would you consider shipping to canada?  If so im in.


----------



## RDH79 (Jan 21, 2011)

Im in  Thanks Rich H


----------



## GoodTurns (Jan 21, 2011)

bbarter said:


> would you consider shipping to canada?  If so im in.



no problem.


and we have our dozen!


----------



## killer-beez (Jan 22, 2011)

*late again....*

If anyone drops I would like in on the buy...  Thanks...


----------



## stolicky (Jan 22, 2011)

Doh!!

I blinked.


----------



## nava1uni (Jan 22, 2011)

Want to make it 14 rather then 12? Please!


----------



## DonPalese (Jan 23, 2011)

*offer*

If still open .. I'd like in ... please email if still open.. Thanks. Don


----------



## PennedDown (Jan 23, 2011)

Well son of a ___________ (You can fill that blank in too).
I haven't check the group purchase sheet in a few days and here's what happens.
Next time around I suppose.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jan 27, 2011)

Update....
all orders received, waiting on final payments, all on schedule for order going in tomorrow.  will update when shipped and received.

total 769 items, just over $8,000!

Jon


----------



## omb76 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow, that's quite an order for just 12 folks!  Thanks again for putting this together Jon!


----------



## GoodTurns (Jan 28, 2011)

275315760622013 
275315760622020

fedex tracking numbers...I should have BOTH boxes by tuesday, repacked and shipped by Saturday if all goes to plan!


----------



## LanceD (Jan 28, 2011)

Jon thanks for going through all the trouble to do this buy.


----------



## bbarter (Jan 28, 2011)

thanks for putting in all the hard work,


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 2, 2011)

FedEx MPS Shipment 275315760622013 Delivered
Wednesday, February 2, 2011 9:57 AM

and the fun begins.....


----------



## DocStram (Feb 2, 2011)

No need to rush mine . . .   take your time.


----------



## bbarter (Feb 2, 2011)

no rush for mew neither i got 20+ inches of snow to clear


----------



## stolicky (Feb 2, 2011)

bbarter said:


> no rush for mew neither i got 20+ inches of snow to clear



Yeah, pretty much the same here.  Plus, some ice, some more snow, a little sleet, a little more ice, and then another coating of snow that is falling right now...


----------



## rsjimenez (Feb 2, 2011)

Us here in Houston never get to say that we have snow, but tomorrow and Friday we might be singing another tune.  My kids are exited to be off from school and have snow.


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 2, 2011)

*kit porn*

heehee


----------



## omb76 (Feb 3, 2011)

"kit porn"...LOL!  I don't want them if you've been down rolling around on them (okay, I do still want them, but will handle with gloves)   Hurry up and send mine out, we don't have any snow in the warm South!  :biggrin:  Just kidding, take your time. (but hurry!)


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 3, 2011)

got the individual packing sheets done this morning at "work"..... I'll start packing tonight.

only items backordered (i.e. not coming) were Venus pens, pizza cutters and 1 set of Aero bushings (they only had 5 in stock)...one order requested two, so he's only getting 1 (sorry Lance) so everyone gets at least one set!  Most of the Venuses and cutters were mine, so not too much disappointment in store for you guys....

not bad for 700+ items!


----------



## LanceD (Feb 3, 2011)

That's ok on the bushings. I always like to keep several extra sets of bushings on hand. I probably have two or three new sets anyway.


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 4, 2011)

all sorted, PO this afternoon for boxes, somehow they forgot to fill the stand last night and locked up the free stuff....


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 5, 2011)

All except Paps mailed out this AM.  Please check your contents when you receive them, I double checked everything but still have 2 kits in hand :biggrin:.  Identify them and I will mail out, otherwise, I get a bonus!  

US packages should be in hand by Wednesday, not sure on time for Canadians but they did go Priority Boxes.

Thanks to all for playing,
Jon


----------



## bbarter (Feb 5, 2011)

thanks cant wait


----------



## RDH79 (Feb 7, 2011)

*Got mine*

Jon Got mine this morning. Everything was there. Thank You for doing allthe work for this.

Thanks
Rich H


----------



## rsjimenez (Feb 7, 2011)

Jon got mine. Everything is there.  Thank You again.


----------



## omb76 (Feb 7, 2011)

Got mine today, all pieces accounted for.  Thanks again!


----------



## DocStram (Feb 7, 2011)

Mine made it!  Thanks!!


----------



## Monty (Feb 7, 2011)

Mine arrived today. Only mistake was one I made when ordering.


----------



## stolicky (Feb 8, 2011)

Package came.  Its all accounted for.  Thank you again for doing this.


----------



## LanceD (Feb 8, 2011)

My package showed up today. Thanks again.


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 11, 2011)

final accounting.....

out of stock items and the extra discount brought the total down to just under $6K.  after buying a box of zip locks and a roll of packing tape, IAP gets the balance of the 1% add on...$46.53.

Thanks for playing!
Jon


----------



## bbarter (Feb 14, 2011)

got mine today thanks again!:biggrin:


----------



## paps (Feb 15, 2011)

Got mine today.  Thanks again Jon!


----------

